# Food you love that everyone else hates?



## Aevolve (Jun 5, 2012)

For me:

Black licorice.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 5, 2012)

Durian. Especially the durian shakes. mmm MM!

My grandma actually likes black licorice. So you're not the only one. Unless....grandma?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Durian. Especially the durian shakes. mmm MM!
> 
> My grandma actually likes black licorice. So you're not the only one. Unless....grandma?



Durian smells like shit but tastes OK.


----------



## theo (Jun 5, 2012)

I've tasted durian. wasn't a fan, but I also didn't hate it.
BUT THE SMELL!! UGHHHHHH
When I visited Thailand we came across a lot of it... My friend stole a no durians sign out of a hotel reception. pretty good moment ;P

I like black licorice too, but not the soft stuff.. I really hate the soft stuff, it's meant to be as hard as leather!


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 5, 2012)

Sauerkraut


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2012)

theo said:


> I've tasted durian. wasn't a fan, but I also didn't hate it.
> BUT THE SMELL!! UGHHHHHH
> When I visited Thailand we came across a lot of it... My friend stole a no durians sign out of a hotel reception. pretty good moment ;P
> 
> I like black licorice too, but not the soft stuff.. I really hate the soft stuff, it's meant to be as hard as leather!



Yeah, it smells like armpit/sweat.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 5, 2012)

For as f-ing popular as deer-hunting is around here, hardly anyone seems to like deer burger.
I have three different hunters who give me their ground every year after processing.
I don't even tell them about each other in fear they'll give theirs to some one else lol.
My freezer is always crammed full in the winter and spring.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jun 5, 2012)

^Who doesn't love a Bambi burger???? My dad hunts as well and when you tell folk their eating bambi at the bbq...... you can imagine the expression!


----------



## broj15 (Jun 5, 2012)

No one that i know likes kalamata olives or marinated artichoke hearts, two of my favorite snacks


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 5, 2012)

I love lamb, too. The gamier the better! 

You guys into menudo? Some people can't hang with the tripe (and I'm not a fan when it's really fatty) but I'm into it.

I'm also a huge sauerkraut fan. In fact, it occurs to me that I really like pungent foods.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> You guys into menudo?


 
These guys? Na not really .






or these guys?




Sorry, just had to !!!!!!!!


----------



## prashanthan (Jun 5, 2012)

Haggis! I think people would like it if they tried it, but they get squeamish thinking about what goes into it. Come to think about it, I'm not really sure what's in it myself, but I don't really care, it's delicious.

Same thing with hearts as well actually. I've only tried lamb and chicken hearts so far, both taste incredible if you can prepare them well.


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> My grandma actually likes black licorice. So you're not the only one. Unless....grandma?





spattergrind said:


> Sauerkraut



I looooove sauerkraut.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bean and bacon soup with a couple slices of cheese and bread in it.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jun 5, 2012)

^Now that I have to try..


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 5, 2012)

Hash browns with yellow mustard.

I have no idea why I like this, but I've been putting mustard on my hash browns for as long as I can remember. Never liked the usual stuff: ketchup or tobasco *shrug*


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 5, 2012)

Not me but i felt this was worth mentioning. 

Old roommate used to make 2 servings of chicken flavored ramen noodles, chop up a can of spam, a few slices of liver mush, and stir it all up with a family sized glob of mayonnaise.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 5, 2012)

^
Holy smokes! I would be on the can after eating that.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hot dogs W/ Peanut butter.


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 5, 2012)

^^^^the hell? Anyways cottage cheese with peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 5, 2012)

vegimite with avocados and sour dough bread


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 5, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> Not me but i felt this was worth mentioning.
> 
> Old roommate used to make 2 servings of chicken flavored ramen noodles, chop up a can of spam, a few slices of liver mush, and stir it all up with a family sized glob of mayonnaise.



That sounds like it would liquefy my insides.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 6, 2012)

Squid, anchovies.



Lagtastic said:


> Not me but i felt this was worth mentioning.
> 
> Old roommate used to make 2 servings of chicken flavored ramen noodles, chop up a can of spam, a few slices of liver mush, and stir it all up with a family sized glob of mayonnaise.


Sans the liver I would eat that.



Blake1970 said:


> Bean and bacon soup with a couple slices of cheese and bread in it.


Kinda like a thinner version of chilli. This sounds amazing.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 6, 2012)

Even though they are a popular dish around the world, most people tend to be shy around my love of curries.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 6, 2012)

^in that case, you are a beacon of light amongst your people


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 6, 2012)

Tofu. It is the transformer of foods.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 6, 2012)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> ^in that case, you are a beacon of light amongst your people





BOW BEFORE MY KNOWLEDGE AND SUPERIORITY.

FOR MY TASTE BUDS KNOW NO LIMITS.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 6, 2012)

I fucking adore both curries and tofu, both of the last posts fail.


And a lot of you guys aren't posting food that's all that strange. Except for mayo/ramen/liver guy, that was pretty weird.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 6, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Tofu. It is the transformer of foods.



+1

If people knew how to use it properly, they wouldn't shy away from it so easily.


----------



## Tones (Jun 6, 2012)

Liverwurst with butter


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 6, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> +1
> 
> If people knew how to use it properly, they wouldn't shy away from it so easily.






Every person I've ever fed tofu to has eaten it unknowingly until I told them it wasn't meat. 

Then, the usual reply is, "But tofu is _guh-ross_. And this wasn't guh-ross" 

And to that I say, "Because I know how to cook."

Then I take off all my clothes. 






















Okay, maybe that last line is a lie.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 6, 2012)

Tones said:


> Liverwurst with butter


Wusrt + mustard here.
With some black coffee.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Jun 8, 2012)

Fish head soup...mmmmmm

I'll eat pretty much any part of a fish...long as its cooked.


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 8, 2012)

Blue cheese.
Mustard in my mac and cheese. (Please, for the love of god, just do it.)
Last night I made a poblano and cheese burger patty and used mini pizzas as a bun.
Everyone: "What the fuck is wrong with you, fatass?"
Me: "Try it."
Everyone: "Oh my god. Its like heaven."


----------



## L1ght (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe it's not exactly a food.. but I love chewing on ice cubes.. even during the winter haha. Everybody I know looks at me like I'm the weirdest mafucka out there when I'm chompin on some ice. Personally, I think it's just because their teeth are too sensitive and they can't handle it, so they probably cringe or something like that.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Jun 8, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> Blue cheese.
> Mustard in my mac and cheese. (Please, for the love of god, just do it.)
> Last night I made a poblano and cheese burger patty and used mini pizzas as a bun.
> Everyone: "What the fuck is wrong with you, fatass?"
> ...



I say NO to all of this


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 9, 2012)

Honey mustard + mayo + butter = awesome creamy pasta sauce.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 9, 2012)

Tofu isn't bad at all, as long as you've got some cooking skills. My ex was a vegetarian, so I've picked up on some decent tofu dishes to make. I'll still take meat over tofu any day, but won't catch me turning it down.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 9, 2012)

Not weird and I don't love it, but I frequently eat a cold hot dog in lieu of an actual meal. I'm too lazy to heat the things up when I can just eat it and be done in 10 seconds.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 9, 2012)

Sashimi

... And medium rare prime rib...


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 9, 2012)

I noticed that my post is the only one that anybody objected to...


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pickled herring...im Norwegian and from the northwest so...


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 9, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Even though they are a popular dish around the world, most people tend to be shy around my love of curries.


Curry is delicious. The only thing that puts people off curry is the smell. Hence why no one likes being at my house .
They fall in love with it after trying it though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 11, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Sashimi


Sashimi and sushi, yum.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 12, 2012)

Not really food(?), but I love eating raw lemons and limes. I prefer the very sour taste of them over sweet oranges and tangerines. I know that not many people share this love of mine.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 12, 2012)

mniel8195 said:


> Pickled herring...im Norwegian and from the northwest so...



I eat it, check mate


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2012)

Also, overeasy eggs. 

If it's not messy, bleeding or freshly killed I'm not fuckin' with it. 

If past lives are a real thing, I was definitely something of the bear, wolf or hyena variety. 

(Manbearpig)


----------



## FireInside (Jun 12, 2012)

Over easy eggs are the best.

People think I'm weird for all the spicy stuff I like. I tend to put hot sauce on just about everything. I also get shit for liking broccoli, artichokes dipped in mayonnaise, and sauerkraut on hotdogs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2012)

So far all the weird stuff ppl have posted sounds awesome. BUT, I've never had pickled herring before...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 12, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Not really food(?), but I love eating raw lemons and limes. I prefer the very sour taste of them over sweet oranges and tangerines. I know that not many people share this love of mine.


I don't prefer them to oranges but I love lemon and lime as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> Blue cheese.
> Mustard in my mac and cheese. (Please, for the love of god, just do it.)
> Last night I made a poblano and cheese burger patty and used mini pizzas as a bun.
> Everyone: "What the fuck is wrong with you, fatass?"
> ...



My friends and I made "The Luther"...

If you don't know what that is, watch Boondocks and get back to me. Heartstoppingly good. Probably very very very dangerous.


----------



## metallatem (Jun 12, 2012)

Anchovies!!!


----------



## chopeth (Jun 12, 2012)

Small goat brains!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2012)

chopeth said:


> Small goat brains!



Large ones == Bad news bears?


----------



## XEN (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually like brussel sprouts even though most people I know can't stand them.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Large ones == Bad news bears?


you want pics?


----------



## wlfers (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't like baked salmon anymore, but smoked salmon and salmon sashimi are delicious- the texture is way better and tastes better cold

oh and as posted above, herring is good!


----------



## Atomshipped (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm so picky... I barely like any food that normal people like, let alone any they don't.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2012)

urklvt said:


> I actually like brussel sprouts even though most people I know can't stand them.



I love em. 



chopeth said:


> you want pics?



Yessir


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> My friends and I made "The Luther"...
> 
> If you don't know what that is, watch Boondocks and get back to me. Heartstoppingly good. Probably very very very dangerous.



Dude.
Yes.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## chopeth (Jun 13, 2012)

and voila...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 13, 2012)

What is that shit?


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 17, 2012)

chopeth said:


> and voila...



What is that? Looks good!


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 17, 2012)

^
Oh its brains.

Never had it before. Hows it taste compared to say liver or kidney?


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Haggis. I just read that apparently its banned in the U.S.A. ...pussies 






And black pudding. God I love this stuff!


----------



## chopeth (Jun 17, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> ^
> Oh its brains.
> 
> Never had it before. Hows it taste compared to say liver or kidney?



It doesn't have anything to do with strong flavour liver or kidney, it's quite softer taste, in the pic it is baked in the skull, though I also cook it boiling it and then scrambled with prawns and eggs... also love black pudding, we call it "morcilla" here. I would try haggis, though I admit the bladder cover makes a bad picture of it.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 17, 2012)

Rollmops. Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 17, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> Not me but i felt this was worth mentioning.
> 
> Old roommate used to make 2 servings of chicken flavored ramen noodles, chop up a can of spam, a few slices of liver mush, and stir it all up with a family sized glob of mayonnaise.



Without the liver and mayo, it sounds pretty good. Basically saimin without fishcake.



Konfyouzd said:


> Sashimi
> 
> ... And medium rare prime rib...



 This whole post is win, though I eat my beef and bison rare.



Konfyouzd said:


> If it's not messy, bleeding or freshly killed I'm not fuckin' with it.



 My grandfather was the same way, he always said "If I stab my fork into it and it doesn't moo, I'm not eating it."


Poi. I love poi. Pretty much everyone in my family will eat poi when we have it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poi_(food)


----------



## chopeth (Jun 18, 2012)

anthonyferguson said:


> Rollmops. Mmmmmmmmmmm



wow, I just had these the other day, I liked them a lot. It went great with home-made sushi


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2012)

Bagels with Peanut Butter, Garlic Mayo and Lettuce in... SO good.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 18, 2012)

Strawberry jelly and mayo sandwich! It's amazing!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 18, 2012)

bottarga, I can eat that stuff all day


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 18, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Strawberry jelly and mayo sandwich! It's amazing!



Bet it taste like a cheese cake, no ?


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 18, 2012)

chopeth said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with strong flavour liver or kidney, it's quite softer taste, in the pic it is baked in the skull, though I also cook it boiling it and then scrambled with prawns and eggs... also love black pudding, we call it "morcilla" here. I would try haggis, though I admit the bladder cover makes a bad picture of it.



says the guy eating brains out of a skull


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 18, 2012)

vegi burgers
Sauerkraut
black licorice
Noodles with ranch and garlic salt/powder
I'm not to picky of a eater
but shockingly I don't like steak.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 18, 2012)

fwd0120 said:


> Hot dogs W/ Peanut butter.


You gave me a idea for lunch.


----------



## Inverted11 (Jun 18, 2012)

Beef tongue and caviar. Yum!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 18, 2012)

Cold Roast Beef and Peanut Butter sandwich.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 18, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> bottarga, I can eat that stuff all day



We call it "Mojama", this is a part of tuna fish if I'm not wrong, isn't it?


----------



## chopeth (Jun 18, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> says the guy eating brains out of a skull



I know how it sounds, hehe. They usually sell it out of the skull, though I am lucky to slaughter my own animals, not regular shit you buy in shops.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3024321-post2423.html


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 21, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3063893 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3024321-post2423.html



Potbelly's is amazing though.


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 21, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3063893 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3024321-post2423.html



That looks fucking delicious. Who would hate that?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 22, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> That looks fucking delicious. Who would hate that?


Someone who posted in that thread posting the 'puke' smiley in response to that pic/description.


----------



## teamfive (Jun 23, 2012)

They all love spicy foods and I don't. I hate it when they cook spicy foods and I am afraid to eat them. My nose and ears might emit flames.  Travel Guide and Organizer.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 28, 2012)

Shouldn't spicy shit clear sinuses? cause I had some spice mustard a few days ago and my nose felt horrible and damn spice mustard is good.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 28, 2012)

Ridiculously hot food. As in I cut up a couple of Habernos to throw on a sandwich.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 29, 2012)

did you know spicy is actually not a flavour? It is just pain, caused by capsaicin, a substance that our nervous terminals react to. I like moderate spicy food


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 29, 2012)

chopeth said:


> did you know spicy is actually not a flavour? It is just pain, caused by capsaicin, a substance that our nervous terminals react to. I like moderate spicy food


----------



## chopeth (Jun 29, 2012)

sorry, I thought it wasn't so obvious


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 29, 2012)

^As someone who absolutely loves food and cooking, it just struck me as silly, because no one mentioned it was a flavor, and most people are here on old enough/educated enough to know about capsaicin.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 29, 2012)

Dry Ramen


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 29, 2012)

chopeth said:


> did you know spicy is actually not a flavour? It is just pain, caused by capsaicin, a substance that our nervous terminals react to. I like moderate spicy food




Did you know that if you eat food hot enough, you'll actually get an endorphin rush, much like the one achieved from sex? 

Moderately spicy food is just pain with no gain. Crank it up to max.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^As someone who absolutely loves food and cooking, it just struck me as silly, because no one mentioned it was a flavor, and most people are here on old enough/educated enough to know about capsaicin.



I didn't know about that, but I also realize that anything that is purely hot tends to have no flavor at all. Hence the difference was still obvious. If "spicy" were a flavor I wouldn't notice a lack thereof when I do those "How many of our hottest wings can you eat?!" contests. 

@Axe - Why? Is that your body's way of saying "THIS ISN'T HAPPENING!!!"?


----------



## Jakke (Jun 29, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Did you know that if you eat food hot enough, you'll actually get an endorphin rush, much like the one achieved from sex?
> 
> Moderately spicy food is just pain with no gain. Crank it up to max.



I actually fly the flag of moderately spicy, 9/10 times I prefer flavour over hot.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I actually fly the flag of moderately spicy, 9/10 times I prefer flavour over hot.



Indeed. If there's no flavor I see no point. It's hurting yourself just to prove you can.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 29, 2012)

It depends on what kind of peppers/spices are in the food. I've had spicy food that had no other flavor and that wasn't really that spicy overall, and I've had ridiculously spicy food that still tasted amazing.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 29, 2012)

Habaneros though has the pleasant combo of being both hot and taste spendidly together with other food


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea I feel that. I was talking about the foods where a restaurant makes something out of like 90 billion peppers and brags that it's the hottest _____ in the world. And usually it has little to no flavor bc they focused so much on trying to kill ppl. 

But I've had some things that taste really good and then 45 sec later the heat hits you like a ton of bricks.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 29, 2012)

Spicy isn't a flavour. You can both flavour and spicy. If your super hot food isn't flavourful it's not the fact that it is spicy that is hot.l



> Indeed. If there's no flavor I see no point. It's hurting yourself just to prove you can.



First off, if you build up to it, it doesn't hurt. Second off, I actually enjoy the feeling and taste. It has nothing to do with hurting yourself just to prove you can.

Third, you get a sex like rush. That's pretty win.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea I feel that. I was talking about the foods where a restaurant makes something out of like 90 billion peppers and brags that it's the hottest _____ in the world. And usually it has little to no flavor bc they focused so much on trying to kill ppl.
> 
> But I've had some things that taste really good and then 45 sec later the heat hits you like a ton of bricks.



Haha! That shit is typically not all that hot and it's just a stupid marketing buzz crap. I think it's silly. 

I like my hot food that tastes good too.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 29, 2012)

Big fan of the Tabasco habanero sauce

Eating a wok with the sauce in it right now


----------



## chopeth (Jun 29, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^As someone who absolutely loves food and cooking, it just struck me as silly, because no one mentioned it was a flavor, and most people are here on old enough/educated enough to know about capsaicin.


sorry, I didn't know you were so educated, you truly are


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 29, 2012)

chopeth said:


> sorry, I didn't know you were so educated, you truly are









Naw, I know.



Just because it's sarcastic, don't make it not true.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 29, 2012)

Horseradish and wasabi.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 29, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3076537 said:


> Horseradish and wasabi.



How? Why? They are both amazing! Horseraddish sauce with roast beef OMG!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 29, 2012)

Many peeps I know don't do 'hot' of any kind at all.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 29, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3076537 said:


> Horseradish and wasabi.


It's not the spice of wasabi that bothers me, it's the fact that it tastes fucking awful 

I can eat spicier foods than wasabi all damn day, but that stuff is just so SHITTY tasting.


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 30, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3076537 said:


> Horseradish and wasabi.



I *have* to like horseradish. I'm Hungarian by blood.


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 6, 2012)

chili dogs


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 7, 2012)

refusetofall87 said:


> chili dogs


You're doing this thread wrong.


----------



## JStraitiff (Jul 7, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Big fan of the Tabasco habanero sauce
> 
> Eating a wok with the sauce in it right now



You're eating a wok? Be careful. I hear cast iron doesnt digest so well.

Anyway, on a similar note i really love most asian foods and people around me all seem to dislike them. People say curry smells like feet but i honestly cant see how. Apparently people dont like passion fruit either. Thats one of my favorite things. I make passion fruit and guava smoothies all the time. Best thing ever. Especially if you add a little rum  Just like someone mentioned before i like deer ground. I dont really taste a huge difference between it and beef so i just make all my burgers and other meat things using it as if it were beef. I dont tell anyone and they dont think anything of it but my friend refuses to eat venison even though he claims to be a hunter. i dont understand the problem. I also get cube steaks made out of it and those are spectacular. God they are good. Those things melt in your mouth. I chicken fry them in cracker crumbs, falafel or just some flour and they're great.

Im interested in trying durian though. I bet i would like it. Theres probably more but i cant think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## mili9152 (Jul 8, 2012)

I enjoy bland foods


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 8, 2012)

My brother likes really bland foods. Considers ketchup like a kind of spice.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 9, 2012)

Tempeh & Hummus, not more then one person I know personally likes them!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 9, 2012)

Doing a reverse of this thread, a popular food that I HATE is cheese. I like pizza (provided it has a small layer of mozzarella), but otherwise I hate the stuff.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 9, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> Tempeh & Hummus, not more then one person I know personally likes them!


I love both of those.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 9, 2012)

^ same.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 11, 2012)

Best I could think of is preferring raw fish to cooked fish, but lots of other people like it raw also 

And yes...





I'm back


----------



## dvon21 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this already but blue cheese. Mmm, that stuff is SO good.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 13, 2012)

Heeerees.... Crushinganvil!


----------



## Atomshipped (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't enjoy pizza or pasta or anything with any red sauce on it. Anything with tomatoes as a matter of fact. Now put alfredo on there and it's a whole different story.


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 16, 2012)

Peeps... sugar coated marshmallowy goodness!


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 18, 2012)

Mother of god I cannot STAND peeps dude. 

Still can't grasp how people stomach those chemical-filled styrofoam avionic abominations.


----------



## Ryan_Metal (Oct 10, 2012)

Fish sause. ill throw that stuff on anything! egg plant, chicken... It's delicious, love the acidity it brings to dishes when used right.

seems like 3% of mankind likes that stuff lol

thoughts?


----------



## LoopyHair (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are some of the foods which I love to eat and at the same time my family members dislike it:
Red grapes dipped in ranch dressing
Wendy's fries dipped in Frosty
Fritos dipped in butter cream icing
Ramen noodles with mayo and tuna


----------



## Fluxx (Oct 18, 2012)

BLACK OLIVES.

I ask for them FIRST at subway and again LAST. The more the merrier muhfuggaz


----------



## abandonist (Oct 20, 2012)

Blood sausage - I've tried to get people to eat it at the restaurant mystifying it in french as boudain noir, but they see right through me every time. We did it once with a liquid filling of sweet potato (like a savory twinkie) and it was culinarily fantastic, but the people said no.

Sweetbreads - thymus gland of calves (well, any ruminant animal). It's a texture thing with most folks.

Black olive caramel. The south just isn't ready for this.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 20, 2012)

Lentils with canned tuna.Not as extreme,but people in my place go wtf when I tell them the combination rocks.


----------



## devolutionary (Oct 20, 2012)

Anchovies and capers. My Father and I always deck out pizzas in these badboys, if only so we don't have to share. We are selfish, selfish men.


----------



## jon66 (Oct 20, 2012)

Every now and then I get a craving for a can of smoked oysters. I love that stench when you first open the can. I slop those little rubbery bastards down my gullet and then slurp down all the leftover oil in the can. Yeah I'm weird.


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 20, 2012)

For some reason people don't like the idea of porridge + chunky peanut butter mixed in with honey and cinnamon. I could eat it all day everyday. Or when I cook black pudding with wood pigeo and orange, people's expression tells the whole story until they try it.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Oct 30, 2012)

I absolutely love all uncommon kinds of meat:

Horse steak:






Kudu filet:





Springbok:





Ostrich:





Fried Crocodile:


----------



## Curt (Oct 30, 2012)

I had ostrich about a year ago. That is some really good stuff. And some smoked gator. Fuck, that shit was great.


----------



## Blake1970 (Oct 30, 2012)

That Springbok looks so damn good!


----------



## ras1988 (Nov 8, 2012)

As an American one answer springs to mind: Marmite. It's delicious on a piece of toast and is perfectly savory. Other than that anchovies, plain greek yogurt (I eat a ton of it to make it to protein totals), kimchi, and sweet breads kind of gross people out.


----------



## morrowcosom (Nov 11, 2012)

Sardines 
About any organ/meat around the joints that comes out of a small animal that is not chewy 
Pickled eggs 
Pig feet


----------



## JoeyW (Nov 11, 2012)

Egg Whites! Everyone hates them for some reason haha. Actually, most of my friends hate the food I eat since I don't eat Meat haha.


----------

